

Google's Les Paul Doodle Cost More Than 10 Million Man Hours - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/06/13/les-paul-doodle-cost/

======
hrasm
Estimate is 26 seconds on an average per person "wasted" on this doodle. Also,
a possibly incorrect assumption that all google visitors on that day played
with it.

What exactly is the point being put across here with such stats?

I wonder if it never ever occurs to them that on the flip side, google has
saved time for a _lot_ of people over a long time? Where is the math on that
you awesome spark-in-my-brain reporter?

------
creativeone
It's more like time invested. Assuming the logo attracted new users or made
google newbies more into the service, then the more that those people use
google, the more time they probably save in the long run.

